# I have been trying to get a timeline on some Jesse Moore bottles….. which is older?



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 11, 2021)

The problem with collecting the more rare bottles, is info on them is even rarer(er!). Can anyone help me with this. Which is older, my 2 Jesse Moore’s that I have:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




With the antlers above the circle…. OR the one I bought -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With the antlers in the circle? There is precious nothing on these bottles, that I could find.

Wish the guy would ship it already!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Aug 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> The problem with collecting the more rare bottles, is info on them is even rarer(er!). Can anyone help me with this. Which is older, my 2 Jesse Moore’s that I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does one, both or neither say "Sole Agent" in the embossing?


----------



## willong (Aug 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> The problem with collecting the more rare bottles, is info on them is even rarer(er!). Can anyone help me with this. Which is older, my 2 Jesse Moore’s that I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Wildcat,

I didn't pay enough attention upon the first viewing. I didn't notice that the bottle held in hand was a third one. It is the newest variant of the three pictured.

I have dug a couple Jesse Moore bottles and I found that information a long time ago.

Will


----------



## willong (Aug 12, 2021)

Generally, Jesse Moore whiskey bottles got less elaborately embossed over the years. That leads me to believe the bottle on the left of your photo that includes two of them might be an intermediate variety--note the lack of (star) emblem above and below the word "OLD" in center area.

Here are the two that I dug about fifty years ago:





I can't remember where or when I learned the information, but the bottle on the left is definitely the older one.

I think that I read once that the oldest variants included "Sole Agent" verbiage, hence my first question to you; but that might just be an old fart's false memory.

Hope this helped. I couldn't take the time to setup a better photo. I really should be working on something else, but it is hot, muggy and smokey outside today and I found it easier to sit inside for awhile .


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

willong said:


> Generally, Jesse Moore whiskey bottles got less elaborately embossed over the years. That leads me to believe the bottle on the left of your photo that includes two of them might be an intermediate variety--note the lack of (star) emblem above and below the word "OLD" in center area.
> 
> Here are the two that I dug about fifty years ago:
> 
> ...



Hey, but look at you! And you kept them. I would just crap if I ever dug up a Jesse Moore, as they really are some of my favorites. And didn’t some of the older ones have a vent hole on the neck? Check this one out that I found a pix of…. 6” of adorable!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

willong said:


> Does one, both or neither say "Sole Agent" in the embossing?



No, both are Jesse Moore-Hunt. I keep looking for something to be different on 1, but they are pretty much twins, other than 1 looks a tiny bit taller than the other.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

willong said:


> Sorry Wildcat,
> 
> I didn't pay enough attention upon the first viewing. I didn't notice that the bottle held in hand was a third one. It is the newest variant of the three pictured.
> 
> ...



Yah…. Not my hand! I wish it were in my hand. I am waiting on 5 bottles to show up-like a kid waiting for Christmas!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Aug 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Yah…. Not my hand! I wish it were in my hand. I am waiting on 5 bottles to show up-like a kid waiting for Christmas!


I guessed the bottle in hand photo might be of one you are awaiting its delivery.


----------



## willong (Aug 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> but they are pretty much twins, other than 1 looks a tiny bit taller than the other


Did you notice the two embossed stars, one above and one below the word "OLD" on the one bottle (like one of mine), but not on the other variant that you pictured on a shelf--I assume those are the twins to which you refer?


----------



## willong (Aug 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Hey, but look at you! And you kept them. I would just crap if I ever dug up a Jesse Moore, as they really are some of my favorites. And didn’t some of the older ones have a vent hole on the neck? Check this one out that I found a pix of…. 6” of adorable!


I've kept just about everything I've ever found except for some duplicates that I traded for additional bottles.

Half a century on, and I can still recall the thrill of unearthing my first Jesse Moore--it's the older one. I carry around a mental snapshot of the declivity and its one embankment, covered with blackberry vines that I had to cut through in order to reach the ground, where I unearthed that gem from the moldering leaf litter, berry vine roots and disintegrating tin cans. 

I can't say regarding a vented neck--I'd never heard that before.

Always fond of miniature sample bottles, though I've never dug any intact embossed ones myself. I've see Jesse Moore sample too, but I can't recall if it was in a store, someone's collection or in an eBay listing (I don't usually view too many of the latter, as I get severe case of bottle envy--I prefer to do that here rather than in a commercialized venue).

Hope your treasures arrive soon to ease your anxiety .


----------



## willong (Aug 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> No, both are Jesse Moore-Hunt.


It took me awhile to recognize the bottle to the right of the two Moore bottless in your shelf group shot. Now that I've figured it out, here's a screen grab that will whet your appetite:


----------

